# Playing with his food



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

In light of a special occasion (1 month being with me :-D) I decided to feed Tvarscki his (freeze-dried) blood worms (it's all Walmart had). I dropped one into the tank, he swims up, grabs it and pulls it under. He then, spits it out and makes a sharp turn with his body and smacks the blood worm to the surface, he does this a couple of times, before he finally eats it. He tries to do the same thing with flakes but they break up into little pieces after he spits them out. :\

Does anyone else's betta have to play with their food before they eat it? Or is this just the way they eat and I'm just now noticing it?


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

None of my betta's eat like that but if they get a bite that is to big they will bite it and then spit it out repeatedly. I use flakes, Frozen blood worms, and frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## demonicangel132007 (Nov 27, 2010)

MadMay said:


> None of my betta's eat like that but if they get a bite that is to big they will bite it and then spit it out repeatedly. I use flakes, Frozen blood worms, and frozen brine shrimp.


That's what I thought at first, he doesn't acknowledge any food that is small. But he seemed to be amused by slapping it to the surface and chasing it back.


----------



## MadMay (Dec 18, 2010)

Sounds like he is just playing. If you go to the dollar store in the childrens section they usually have small bath toys in the shape of fish I got one for Pan and he likes it alot. Gives him somthing to do.


----------

